# Mentor session



## Uberite (Jun 22, 2015)

So I had a mentor session for Lyft on Monday, was told I did great.
Checked the app the next day, said background check was running, could be 48 hrs - 2 wks for approval.
Today, I check the app and it stated my application was 100%, but I needed to schedule a vehicle inspection. The "mentor" did that prior to the ride! So what the 'L'???
(Also, the lil steering wheel thingy isn't in the upper corner of the app any more..)
Any ideas?


----------



## pswinontario (Jun 30, 2015)

New update does nt show steering wheel on upper right side. If you press menu option( three horizontal line) you would see steering wheel.


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

My steering while is still on the upper right side as well as on the drop down menu.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Well, at least you wenter through mentor session. Lyft assigned me a mentor for my mentor session but I cant get hold of that mentor. Well he sent me a text when is best date for me, I sent the date and he hasn't reply back for 3 days.
Sent lyft support 2 emails regarding this and they reply they cant assigned other mentor. I have to keep contact that assigned mentor.
Still cant contact with that mentor at all. Text nor phone call.


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

flameoff said:


> Well, at least you wenter through mentor session. Lyft assigned me a mentor for my mentor session but I cant get hold of that mentor. Well he sent me a text when is best date for me, I sent the date and he hasn't reply back for 3 days.
> Sent lyft support 2 emails regarding this and they reply they cant assigned other mentor. I have to keep contact that assigned mentor.
> Still cant contact with that mentor at all. Text nor phone call.


Just go online and drive, they will find a mentor close by to pair you with. Took me about 5 minutes to meet up with a different mentor than assigned. You will never hear from them again anyway, so just go online. The app will ask to find either your mentor or a close mentor, shouldn't be much of an issue where you are.


----------



## Tom-pgh (Jun 27, 2015)

I had the same problem. I snapped a photo of the state inspection sticker on the windshield and sent it in. They accepted that and I was on the road The next day


----------



## Uberite (Jun 22, 2015)

They declined to invite me to the Lyft platform...


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Skyhakw2472 said:


> Just go online and drive, they will find a mentor close by to pair you with. Took me about 5 minutes to meet up with a different mentor than assigned. You will never hear from them again anyway, so just go online. The app will ask to find either your mentor or a close mentor, shouldn't be much of an issue where you are.


Thank you for your info but whenever I tap on Drive from the app, all I can find is Resume application, and keeps showing my mentor session that was past Monday. Any suggestion or something I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

flameoff said:


> Thank you for your info but whenever I tap on Drive from the app, all I can find is Resume application, and keeps showing my mentor session that was past Monday. Any suggestion or something I'm doing wrong?


That is really strange. I know that after my mentor session they finalized my application and then I was driving a few days later. Not sure what is going on with your session there.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2014)

flameoff said:


> Thank you for your info but whenever I tap on Drive from the app, all I can find is Resume application, and keeps showing my mentor session that was past Monday. Any suggestion or something I'm doing wrong?


That's exactly what I am going through right now! !!let me know when you know & i will do the same


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's exactly what I am going through right now! !!let me know when you know & i will do the same


I will let you know 


Skyhakw2472 said:


> Just go online and drive, they will find a mentor close by to pair you with. Took me about 5 minutes to meet up with a different mentor than assigned. You will never hear from them again anyway, so just go online. The app will ask to find either your mentor or a close mentor, shouldn't be much of an issue where you are.


This is the email that I recieved from the Lyft
"As long as he's your active mentor, you will not get reassigned to another mentor. In as much as we want to, we're unable to make this request on applicant's behalf."
So I guess I'm stuck with a mentor that cannot be reached..... =(


----------



## Skyhakw2472 (Jun 3, 2015)

flameoff said:


> This is the email that I recieved from the Lyft
> "As long as he's your active mentor, you will not get reassigned to another mentor. In as much as we want to, we're unable to make this request on applicant's behalf."
> So I guess I'm stuck with a mentor that cannot be reached..... =(


Wow, times have changed, no wonder why they lose out to Uber in this area. Nobody really cares much. Here is what an e-mail I had back in April stated.

"A Mentor will be available to guide you any day of the week between 7 a.m. and 7 p.m.."

Notice how it says a mentor. Sorry you are going through so much trouble. I just think Lyft is so second class to Uber in NJ that even if you do finally get signed up, you will get more Uber runs anyway. My Lyft rarely pings before Uber. Good luck.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> That's exactly what I am going through right now! !!let me know when you know & i will do the same


been a 14days and Lyft finally resolved the issue. Just finished mentor session and welcome ride today. I guess you have to send email to Lyft support and explain the situation. In my case, when they told me there's nothing they can do, I replied saying I will screen shot and send the phone records to Lyft to prove that my assigned mentor was unreachable. Hope this helps and hope you're problem gets resolved.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Skyhakw2472 said:


> Wow, times have changed, no wonder why they lose out to Uber in this area. Nobody really cares much. Here is what an e-mail I had back in April stated.
> 
> "A Mentor will be available to guide you any day of the week between 7 a.m. and 7 p.m.."
> 
> Notice how it says a mentor. Sorry you are going through so much trouble. I just think Lyft is so second class to Uber in NJ that even if you do finally get signed up, you will get more Uber runs anyway. My Lyft rarely pings before Uber. Good luck.


Thank you for your previous advice. After on going emails with the Lyft for 2 weeks, they finally assigned me with another mentor and session was completed today !!!


----------



## lyft_it (Jul 21, 2015)

Uberite said:


> So I had a mentor session for Lyft on Monday, was told I did great.
> Checked the app the next day, said background check was running, could be 48 hrs - 2 wks for approval.
> Today, I check the app and it stated my application was 100%, but I needed to schedule a vehicle inspection. The "mentor" did that prior to the ride! So what the 'L'???
> (Also, the lil steering wheel thingy isn't in the upper corner of the app any more..)
> Any ideas?


Basically the same thing happened to me today. My mentor scheduled my session, however via text message. So I didn't request it via an app. After the session she stated I was approved. Later this morning I checked the lyft app and it said my application was 100% but they needed to verify the number of seatbelts in my car. Went back to upload pictures and it the lyft app auto directed to their website with my application at 60% and stating I needed to schedule a mentor session. I've emailed them and haven't received a response.


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

Uberite said:


> Today, I check the app and it stated my application was 100%, but I needed to schedule a vehicle inspection.


I'm similarly finding it is slower to get started on Lyft than it was with Uber. It took me only about 48 hours from when I decided to become a Uber driver to being fully approved and activated to accept my first ride. With Lyft it has been over a week with no sign of when they might be ready.

Possibly part of that is due to more thorough background checks on Lyft's side--I'm not sure but it would be hard to fault them on that--but Lyft has also been less communicative as to the status of my application--and the information they do provide is inaccurate. I got my vehicle inspection done at a free Lyft vehicle inspection fair in Seattle--and received an email saying my vehicle had passed its inspection. Four days later, though, my status online is still showing as 'vehicle inspection pending' and I'm still getting emails saying I need to do my vehicle inspection.

Lyft has also been unresponsive to emails--Uber always responds within 24 hours--and they make you wait until everything else is done before starting the background checks--Uber did the background checks in parallel with everything else.

I'm signing up for Lyft partly because I understand that Lyft (unlike Uber) allows riders to tip in their app--plus once I'm finally approved I can get a $500 bonus if I complete 50 rides in 30 days.

But my first impression--I'm open to changing my mind later if things change--of Lyft is that of a less efficient operation than Uber.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

dash1729 said:


> I'm similarly finding it is slower to get started on Lyft than it was with Uber. It took me only about 48 hours from when I decided to become a Uber driver to being fully approved and activated to accept my first ride. With Lyft it has been over a week with no sign of when they might be ready.
> 
> Possibly part of that is due to more thorough background checks on Lyft's side--I'm not sure but it would be hard to fault them on that--but Lyft has also been less communicative as to the status of my application--and the information they do provide is inaccurate. I got my vehicle inspection done at a free Lyft vehicle inspection fair in Seattle--and received an email saying my vehicle had passed its inspection. Four days later, though, my status online is still showing as 'vehicle inspection pending' and I'm still getting emails saying I need to do my vehicle inspection.
> 
> ...


Yup, me too. I had 4 different representatives responded to my emails with different answers and not aswering my questions (just answered general protocals like sorry system won't allow us to....blah blah). But last support represenatative simply just answered and resolved the issue. So my guess is it denpends who you talk to.


----------



## dash1729 (Jul 10, 2015)

flameoff said:


> Yup, me too. I had 4 different representatives responded to my emails with different answers and not aswering my questions (just answered general protocals like sorry system won't allow us to....blah blah). But last support represenatative simply just answered and resolved the issue. So my guess is it denpends who you talk to.


Thanks for the message. Lyft is now saying that they never received any of my photos--even though they themselves took all required photos at their free inspection fair. If it hasn't been resolved by Friday I'll pay another visit to their next free inspection fair to try to resolve this in person--but right now it definitely seems like a bit of a runaround with Lyft that didn't happen with Uber.


----------

